# Top marks to a top team!



## Chris 9-5

Just a brief thanks to Lloyd and his team for all his help so far with our attempts to get a fleet / multi vehicle policy up and running.

The attention to detail, genuine care and excellent service have been fantastic - lets just hope the boss goes for it now 

Thanks again!:thumb:

Chris


----------



## Shiny

No problem Chris, glad to be of help.

That was a cracking quote that came through yesterday afternoon, hopefully my email made sense. Give me a ring if you need to go through the options and hopefully your boss will be ok with it.


----------



## Chris 9-5

Shiny said:


> No problem Chris, glad to be of help.
> 
> That was a cracking quote that came through yesterday afternoon, hopefully my email made sense. Give me a ring if you need to go through the options and hopefully your boss will be ok with it.


Yep made lots of sense thanks :thumb:

We now need to weigh up whether we are more likely to add another vehicle in the near future and that drivers over 30 works for us with the higher excess........

or.........

If we think that we wont increase the fleet this year or fear the possibility of making a claim, go for the lower excess.......

To be honest, perhaps the biggest question, is, "out of the two options, which company would you rate the best Lloyd?"


----------



## Shiny

Both Insurers are really good Insurers and we have had no problems with them. Being commercial policies, i don't think either have a courtesy vehicle provision (so that will be down to the garage and if they have anything available) so the differences really are down to which will be more suitable for you.

I've dropped you an email explaining some of the differences between a fleet and a NCB policy, but claims and their costs can't be predicted, so i think expansion will be the key factor here.

Let me know if you need any further info.

Cheers


----------

